

Google+ Has 40 Million Users, Says Larry Page - tilt
https://mashable.com/2011/10/13/google-plus-40-million/

======
badmash69
I signed up too; then I realized I had Facebook for family/friends, LinkedIn
for career/jobs/contacts and Twitter for when I absolutely have to know what
Ashton Kucher is thinking ;-).

Then on top of all that, I have a family that demands a real hangout time.
Anybody know what Google+ can do for me ?

